# First post Box of HO Train stuff.....



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

*Hello my name is Rick I go by Concretepumper mostly collect / customize 1:64th diecast but I have always had interest in trains. Haven't had a Train set in 25 years now so why not do something big now that I'm big. Lol. I like to build Balsa wood and styrene buildings and structures. If you go to Hobbytalk and search concretepumper you can see some of my builds.

So Mrs.CP said there was a box of train stuff at her moms I might want to check out! She said there was some little buildings I might like for all my little Diorama builds. Today we had the chance to get over there to get the box and a few other things she needed.
Here is some pics of what was inside. I think I'm going to do a train layout and incorporate the 76 Station and Car Lot and some of my other buildings I have made and also the current (WIP) Concrete Batch plant. It looks like all of the track is HO just a few different brands. The ones wrapped in newspaper appear to be the oldest but in super condition. There is a whole bunch of track here and 6 of the track changer thingys and a bunch of random little train track parts/connectors/bridges/buildings/lights and trees etc. etc.. 2 transformers and maybe 3 different train sets 2 engines one is broke. 

Anybody see anything good or bad here? Anything I should know about what I have here? I was thinking S Scale to match 1:64th but this HO isn't too far off! *

*First look in the box!*































































*Here are the plastic buildings. A little beat up but nothing I can't fix. There is also some cardboard buildings that will make good stencils to replicate with styrene or Balsa wood.*


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*Good Haul concrete!*

Hello Concrete 

Nice Haul

I am also pretty new, one thing I did notice is that some of the track is brass, and brass track can be a chore to keep clean. The more modern ?nickle silver
track is supposed to be easier to keep clean 

Have FUN!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Concrete, welcome to the forum!

It is a good haul and you'll have fun with it. As for size, S scale is 1:64 like your diecast; train HO is nowhere close. Don't take that as criticism, though---it's just an observation. Since it practically dropped in your lap, I'd suggest you follow Stephen Stills advice and Love The One You're With!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why doesn't anyone call me and give me a butt-load of train stuff!  :laugh: Great find there, that gives you a big jump-start on your train layout.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

*Thanks for the responses here guys. Seems like a cool forum to hang out at! We moved our home office to the Main part of the house today to allow for space for me to do the lay-out with out being in the garage all the time. The space I am going to build in is 8'x8' so I am thinking about a "L" shape table. I spent a few hours on the site last night educating myself some and there is a lot of options! Wow. Lights, Sounds, little people and buildings! Too much fun. Here in Hemet CA there is a big train store I think its Dynamic Hobbies. They have a ton of stuff and a huge layout in the middle of the store. I am gonna go broke there I already know! Lol. Do these DCS controllers control your lights and sounds too? Sorry I haven't played with trains in like 25 years! *


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

concretepumper said:


> *Hello my name is Rick I go by Concretepumper mostly collect / customize 1:64th diecast but I have always had interest in trains. Haven't had a Train set in 25 years now so why not do something big now that I'm big. Lol. I like to build Balsa wood and styrene buildings and structures. If you go to Hobbytalk and search concretepumper you can see some of my builds.
> 
> So Mrs.CP said there was a box of train stuff at her moms I might want to check out! She said there was some little buildings I might like for all my little Diorama builds. Today we had the chance to get over there to get the box and a few other things she needed.
> Here is some pics of what was inside. I think I'm going to do a train layout and incorporate the 76 Station and Car Lot and some of my other buildings I have made and also the current (WIP) Concrete Batch plant. It looks like all of the track is HO just a few different brands. The ones wrapped in newspaper appear to be the oldest but in super condition. There is a whole bunch of track here and 6 of the track changer thingys and a bunch of random little train track parts/connectors/bridges/buildings/lights and trees etc. etc.. 2 transformers and maybe 3 different train sets 2 engines one is broke.
> ...


Hey CP thank your Mother in law for keeping that stuff in such fine condition! That Tyco brass is hard to keep clean but if you keep at it will last a long time(I have some and still use it on our older layout...and those "Track Changer Thingys" look to be in tip top shape...the whole shootin match is a great start and the one thing that caught my eye is the old Tyco Movie Theater, that baby is sweet! Congrats on the find and do watch your use of...."Track Changer Thingy's" that sounds like me when I haven't had my coffee in the morning!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey CP thank your Mother in law for keeping that stuff in such fine condition! That Tyco brass is hard to keep clean but if you keep at it will last a long time(I have some and still use it on our older layout...and those "Track Changer Thingys" look to be in tip top shape...the whole shootin match is a great start and the one thing that caught my eye is the old Tyco Movie Theater, that baby is sweet! Congrats on the find and do watch your use of...."Track Changer Thingy's" that sounds like me when I haven't had my coffee in the morning!!:laugh::laugh:



*What are they called? Whats the scoop on the brass? *


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

the brass is more up keep as it gets dirty faster


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Maintenance!*

Yeah the only problem with brass track is keeping it clean...which is a constant battle. though yours looks to be in great shape...those "Thingy's are switches (right and left) for sidings and extensions for your main track line or whatever you can do with your existing track you have Auto switches(all those wires) and should see if a block came with all that that you run the wires to the block then from the block to the AC section to your Transformer....check the back of the track for the code..83 or 100. This designated the heighth and depth of the track. Older steam units usually require 100 due to the deep flanges on the large drive wheels they have so you won't get derailments.....still you have a heck of a starter set and a suggestion would be to see how you like this and if not upgrade to nickle silver track(better upkeep). Track that old, unless someone really uses Brass, is hard to get rid of...try having a Garage sale some people will buy it cheap! One more thing..just an idea..you model 1/64 or S scale...go on Ebay and try pricing out all your equipment(, check out S scale prices and start a layout with your existing 1/64 equipment)...then sell the HO lot on Ebay and use that money for your Scale stuff. Check with your Mother in law first as she might have some sentimental value...cover all your bases. Again just a thought and hope this helps and good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nice Haul!

I noticed the paper buildings. These are great because they are dated and how many survive? Normally they are tossed so I hope you keep them If not mail em to me. I have an O scale book from the 50's that I scanned and use in all sorts of ways. I don't have anything in HO. Yours even has a base. Neat. The Bachmann engines should run with a little cleanning. New traction tires may be needed. I have the brass track. It works for me. If you go with a permanent layout Ni silver is better. I run engines routinely and don't have any problems. THe best engines are Brass!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

*Thanks for all the replies guys! Any good advice on cleaning brass track? I am testing things now and playing with how much table space I'm going to need!*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

concretepumper said:


> *Thanks for all the replies guys! Any good advice on cleaning brass track? I am testing things now and playing with how much table space I'm going to need!*


A sanding sponge.

scotchbrite pads with goo gone.

just run them over the top and scrub them real good.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And a light wipedown with a slightly-damp isopr alcohol rag after the GooGone cleaning, to remove any remaining residue/chemicals.

TJ


----------

